# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  China Qing Dynasty Official Sword

## kevin.feng

one of my favorate swords :Smilie:

----------


## kevin.feng

beautifully forged

----------


## kevin.feng

the slots looks really good

----------


## kevin.feng

it looks just like clouds or river moving around~

----------


## kevin.feng

more from the dress... some silver left

----------


## kevin.feng

:Smilie:

----------


## kevin.feng

the head;-)

----------


## kevin.feng

a defect here :drool:

----------


## kevin.feng

the edge~

----------


## Bennison N

That's a beautiful sword, Kevin! Really nice...

----------


## kevin.feng

> That's a beautiful sword, Kevin! Really nice...


Thanks, my buddy!
I will let my old sword know your msg;-)

----------


## josh stout

Yes, truly a work of art.  Can you comment on the age?  From the blade style and iron fittings (fang shi?) I would say Qianlong.
Josh

----------


## Liuxing Ma

> Thanks, my buddy!
> I will let my old sword know your msg;-)


Zhen niu bi！ zhongguo gu bing qi zhuan jia！ :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

